# Why is the female orgasm 'so mysterious'?



## Mankini (Dec 11, 2016)

Everybody talks about it like it's some mythical creature that lives in an enchanted forest...(well, it kind of is )

Whats the easiest way to give one (or, preferably, more than one)? Are there tried and true, foolproof methods?


----------



## EphemeralStick (Dec 11, 2016)

Okay, I just have to ask. 

Why? 
Why post this thread? Isn't there anywhere else on the internet where you can discuss this? I have no idea what the hell is going with this site lately but all this talk of porn, orgasms, and other just generally juvenile crap is getting really old. It doesn't contribute anything and just ends up causing more headaches than anything else. 

You want to know how to give an orgasm? Get to know your partner on an intimate, personal level. Find who they are as individual and for the ever loving fuck;

*EVERYONE STOP OBJECTIFYING WOMEN.
*
Maybe then it wouldn't be so damn "mysterious".


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Dec 11, 2016)

uh, its not that difficult, the g spot is about 2 inches inside the vagina at the top of the inside of said vagina. if you dont know where a clit is then i dont think me telling you would be much help.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Dec 11, 2016)

EphemeralStick said:


> Okay, I just have to ask.
> 
> Why?
> Why post this thread? Isn't there anywhere else on the internet where you can discuss this? I have no idea what the hell is going with this site lately but all this talk of porn, orgasms, and other just generally juvenile crap is getting really old. It doesn't contribute anything and just ends up causing more headaches than anything else.
> ...



fucking thank you for christ sake.


----------



## Mankini (Dec 11, 2016)

EphemeralStick said:


> Okay, I just have to ask.
> 
> Why?
> Why post this thread? Isn't there anywhere else on the internet where you can discuss this? I have no idea what the hell is going with this site lately but all this talk of porn, orgasms, and other just generally juvenile crap is getting really old. It doesn't contribute anything and just ends up causing more headaches than anything else.
> ...



LOL This is ''THE'' official ''Sex n Relationships'' section! This is an 'O M G' post so U can C yer way out  
This is a serious inquiry!


----------



## Mankini (Dec 11, 2016)

cantcureherpes said:


> uh, its not that difficult, the g spot is about 2 inches inside the vagina at the top of the inside of said vagina. if you dont know where a clit is then i dont think me telling you would be much help.



Its not like I'm ...unacquainted with the female anatomy. LOL This is more of a metaphysical/tantric question at any rate.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Dec 11, 2016)

Mankini said:


> Its not like I'm ...unacquainted with the female anatomy. LOL This is more of a metaphysical/tantric question at any rate.



then ide say get to know yer partner. discuss it with them. no 2 people are the same sexually.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Dec 11, 2016)

Bull shit it's a serious inquiry. 
Who the hell do you think you're kidding with this shit? It's obnoxious and annoying and your making all of us look bad. @Mankini you've been around long enough to know to not be a shit head. 
The chat has devolved into essentially a fucking locker room, every other day we have to read stupid misogynist crap and it's starting to really piss me and a lot of other people off.

Yeah, it's the Sex and Relationships sub-forum, but if you lack the insight to figure out why this post is childish then you should probably actually spend some time reading through these threads. 
Get your shit together.


----------



## Mankini (Dec 11, 2016)

cantcureherpes said:


> then ide say get to know yer partner. discuss it with them. no 2 people are the same sexually.



Sex is 99% spiritual/psychological. Only 1% mechanics. Hence, this question. Any dingle dork knows to put Tab A in Slot B and rub. Sex is a wonderful mystery...


----------



## Mankini (Dec 11, 2016)

EphemeralStick said:


> Bull shit it's a serious inquiry.
> Who the hell do you think you're kidding with this shit? It's obnoxious and annoying and your making all of us look bad. @Mankini you've been around long enough to know to not be a shit head.
> The chat has devolved into essentially a fucking locker room, every other day we have to read stupid misogynist crap and it's starting to really piss me and a lot of other people off.
> 
> ...



Whatever nevermind. See my comment below about spirituality. Not everything sexual is coarse, crude, ''locker room''. Sex is beautiful, wondrous, out of this world, and enigmatic in most ways. If ppl wanna make it vulgar or disgusting that aint my prob.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shaktism


----------



## EphemeralStick (Dec 11, 2016)

Of course sex is beautiful and wondrous. That isn't what we're discussing here. Wanting crib notes to better get a lady off isn't discussing the spiritual aspect of sex in the slightest and you're fooling yourself if you think anyone is going to buy that.

I'm sick and tired of having to read all of this crap. StP isn't a place for this and it's getting to be a legitimate problem. I'm tired of our female users being harassed. I'm tired of a bunch dumbass dudes going off on pussy chasing tangents like you're all a group circle-jerking middle schoolers.

And if we're going to be perfectly honest, I am sick and tired of your shit.
You don't contribute anything worth while and you troll more than anything else. Banned. Thread locked.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 11, 2016)

I'd just like to chime in for anyone that happens to come across this thread in the future. i agree 100% with @EphemeralStick's decision and his ban is the result of months of trolling rather than the specific contents of this thread.


----------

